# How to Huck?



## MaximusNukeage (Apr 27, 2005)

First off what, Exactly does Huck mean. I think it means to Jump or to drop off. and how can some one give me advice on how to drop from or jump off big obstacles (by big i mean 4' or 5') i just got a Trek Bruiser 1 and have only been mountian biking once. let me get some L337 advise from you seasoned veterans.


----------



## HuckMyAge (Jan 27, 2005)

wow brief questiong get speed and pull up

start out small and work ur way up, Diff. ways of hucking i'd say learn to pedal kick and wheelie drop which is just wheelieing off a drop and trying to land on your rear whell for smoothness


----------



## themarsvolta55 (Dec 23, 2004)

i say anything over 7 feet is a huck


----------



## Chikity China (May 3, 2004)

themarsvolta55 said:


> i say anything over 7 feet is a huck


ever heard of curb huckage?


----------



## COmtbiker12 (Jan 12, 2004)

Using my E-Authority and forum control I'm overrulling your guys's judgement of a huck. 


A huck is pretty much any "drop" that you consider to be large. This can be very opinionated which is why a huck varies from person to person as far as what it is. 

Ideas on how to huck and suggestions. First off, if you're going fairly slow or at a moderate speed and its to a transition then hold on for the ride, and stick your butt back over your rear wheel and make sure the front wheel doesn't go down once you go off the end. Next, if you're going fast then just hold on and make sure you're not going TOO fast.  Other ideas, include wheelie dropping which is essentially starting from little to no speed and using a pedal stroke to power yourself enough to pedal the bike off the edge of a lip (usually not more than half a stroke) as well as keep the front end up. Finally, if you're doing this huck to flat then make sure you pull your front wheel up a decent amount so you land rear wheel first, this way it eases the impact on yourself as far as how bad it feels.


----------



## Felpur (Jan 22, 2004)

I say anythin bigger then "you" is a huck and if it's smaller it's just a drop.... so a midget dropping 4ft is a huck, but shack would have to exceed 7ft to "huck"...confusing.... I know... just ride and a have fun. start small and work your way up. stairs set are fun to practice on as well as loading docks. Now start talking about "jibbing" and you'll open that whole new can o worms.....


----------



## COmtbiker12 (Jan 12, 2004)

Felpur said:


> I say anythin bigger then "you" is a huck and if it's smaller it's just a drop.... so a midget dropping 4ft is a huck, but shack would have to exceed 7ft to "huck"...confusing.... I know... just ride and a have fun. start small and work your way up. stairs set are fun to practice on as well as loading docks. Now start talking about "jibbing" and you'll open that whole new can o worms.....


 Lol, that's well said Felpur.

Just remember that despite what you hear in Mountain Bike Action, what we do is 'freeriding' not "Triple-X Hardcore BlackDiamond Jibbing"


----------



## MaximusNukeage (Apr 27, 2005)

COmtbiker12 said:


> A huck is pretty much any "drop" that you consider to be large. This can be very opinionated which is why a huck varies from person to person as far as what it is.
> 
> Ideas on how to huck and suggestions. First off, if you're going fairly slow or at a moderate speed and its to a transition then hold on for the ride, and stick your butt back over your rear wheel and make sure the front wheel doesn't go down once you go off the end.


Transition?
how do I manage to both pull up the fromnt wheel and move all the way back before I to off the edge?
Thanks all you guys for you advice, this stuff will probably save me some injuries


----------



## MaximusNukeage (Apr 27, 2005)

jibbing?


----------



## COmtbiker12 (Jan 12, 2004)

MaximusNukeage said:


> Transition?
> how do I manage to both pull up the fromnt wheel and move all the way back before I to off the edge?
> Thanks all you guys for you advice, this stuff will probably save me some injuries


 Transition is pretty much the terminology that means a slanted landing. So like when you see people drop off of things and the landing is a moderately steep or normally slanted hill then that's a tranny. It basically makes the jump a lot more smooth and eleviates a lot of the forces that result from impacting the ground.

As far as pulling the front wheel up and moving back, for me what's easiest is when your front wheel is going off the edge of the drop, (you should be standing up with knees bent) then move your butt back and simultaneously with that motion pull your arms with you which will pull the front wheel up some. Sometimes my arms even lock from how much I move back, it all depends on the drop and what you think is comfortable.


----------



## COmtbiker12 (Jan 12, 2004)

MaximusNukeage said:


> jibbing?


 Jibbing isn't really what most people use when they talk about riding, but if you ever watch the biking movie "Jib" then you'll learn/see (as well as is published in Mountain Bike Action at times) that jibbing is pretty much urban mountain biking. if you don't know what urban means its basically riding in industrial areas or suburban areas where there are lots of manmade stunts to play with instead of trails to ride.


----------



## dandurston (Jan 20, 2005)

My personal definition of a huck is a drop that you go off of with significant speed. IMO there are three kinds of drops:
1 - HUCK - you already have speed built up so that the only thing you need to do to successfully land the drop is to pull or move your weight backwards. Prevailent in DH racing, star drops, many general drops that you approach with speed.
2 - Wheelie Drop - More prevailent in urban riding. Here you aren't moving fast enough to easily shift your weight to keep the front end up. Instead you need to pedal a bit to get your front end up.
3 - Everything else - This includes drops where you might bunny hop off the side of a wall. Drops where you pivot the rear wheel over the drop via the front brake and then pull the front wheel off (see Wade Simmons in the Collective), Manual drops etc.

To huck successfully all you need to do is:

- Get a decent amount of speed appropriate for the distance you wish to go. Faster = easier to keep front end up.
- Shift your weight as you are leaving the lip so as to get the proper location or lack-thereof. Downhill landings require less shifting than flat ones. Tip: Don't try and lift up the front by pulling it up or by lifting your weight up. The best and easiest way is to move your weight backwards and as a result you go into a mini manual for a second and the front lifts. It's much less effort and it positions your body properly to absorb the landing.
- Look ahead, ride with confidence and focus on being smooth. Don't look down or you'll nose dive.


----------



## COmtbiker12 (Jan 12, 2004)

dandurston said:


> My personal definition of a huck is a drop that you go off of with significant speed. IMO there are three kinds of drops:
> 1 - HUCK - you already have speed built up so that the only thing you need to do to successfully land the drop is to pull or move your weight backwards. Prevailent in DH racing, star drops, many general drops that you approach with speed.
> 2 - Wheelie Drop - More prevailent in urban riding. Here you aren't moving fast enough to easily shift your weight to keep the front end up. Instead you need to pedal a bit to get your front end up.
> 3 - Everything else - This includes drops where you might bunny hop off the side of a wall. Drops where you pivot the rear wheel over the drop via the front brake and then pull the front wheel off (see Wade Simmons in the Collective), Manual drops etc.
> ...


 What about huge drops like Bender where you have some speed but aren't coming with a ton like you would be in a race?


----------



## themarsvolta55 (Dec 23, 2004)

Chikity China said:


> ever heard of curb huckage?


the hell are you talking about. so many people on mtbr make absolutly no sense


----------



## konabiker (Jan 19, 2004)

MaximusNukeage said:


> jibbing?


PM Tsage, he will fill you in...quite literally.


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

to me, it means something like.....


----------



## themarsvolta55 (Dec 23, 2004)

big bad westcoasthucker


----------



## bbowman88 (Apr 5, 2005)

wow i wish i could go hit that right now. too bad i live in texas where everyone rides xc or road


----------



## Rollin'in'Zona (Mar 21, 2004)

To "huck" is to throw something, ie. "I hucked a rock at your brother..."

This is where the terminology, as used in biking was born. So hucking is "throwing" the bike forward by shifting your weight back. If you are applying power, as in a wheelie drop, you are not hucking, as your drivtrain is _powering_ the bike - not throwing, or hucking it


----------



## COmtbiker12 (Jan 12, 2004)

.WestCoastHucker. said:


> to me, it means something like.....


 :drool:

And to think it's half-snowing outside now.


----------



## special(ed)ized rider (Apr 8, 2005)

*sorry, a little off subject but..*

does anyone like marsvolta? just shut up dude all u do is b**** go to freakin pinkbike you ho-bag


----------



## Andrewpalooza (Dec 7, 2004)

themarsvolta55 said:


> big bad westcoasthucker


big bad PMS...


----------



## COmtbiker12 (Jan 12, 2004)

Andrewpalooza said:


> big bad PMS...


 Just think, he can't reply to you!


----------



## Andrewpalooza (Dec 7, 2004)

COmtbiker12 said:


> Just think, he can't reply to you!


I'd tee off on him but, quite honestly, I thought that whole thing was more funny than anything else. A little bit of sarcasm or critisism, and that guy went full tilt. Interesting to watch at the very least.


----------



## COmtbiker12 (Jan 12, 2004)

Andrewpalooza said:


> I'd tee off on him but, quite honestly, I thought that whole thing was more funny than anything else. A little bit of sarcasm or critisism, and that guy went full tilt. Interesting to watch at the very least.


 He definitely brought it upon himself.


----------



## dandurston (Jan 20, 2005)

COmtbiker12 said:


> What about huge drops like Bender where you have some speed but aren't coming with a ton like you would be in a race?


Well I'd have to say that still falls under #1 because he isn't pedaling to get the front up. I think as you gain skill as a biker you can huck at slower and slower speeds as you become an expert at keeping the front end up longer. Once you can manual you can huck barely moving if you keep the manual up the whole time you roll off....Just my opinion!


----------



## DanD (Jan 15, 2004)

do you actually know what a pedal kick is?


----------



## irieness (Feb 22, 2004)

konabiker said:


> PM Tsage, he will fill you in...quite literally.


hehehe...you own the jazzy jibber...


----------



## MaximusNukeage (Apr 27, 2005)

So shifting my weight back, behind the saddle, will automatically keelp the front up? because once i jumped on the pedals the pulled up an the handle bars, to make the front up high up. and while the front wheel was in the air i lost control a bit and the wheel came down at an angle, whipping my bike of to one side, bending my wheel and lacerating my left shoulder and elbow, and right hand an knee; on my Trek 7300 fx. long story short, just shift my wight back then?


----------



## cornholio (Jun 18, 2004)

dandurston said:


> To huck successfully all you need to do is:
> 
> - Get a decent amount of speed appropriate for the distance you wish to go. Faster = easier to keep front end up.
> - Shift your weight as you are leaving the lip so as to get the proper location or lack-thereof. Downhill landings require less shifting than flat ones. Tip: Don't try and lift up the front by pulling it up or by lifting your weight up. The best and easiest way is to move your weight backwards and as a result you go into a mini manual for a second and the front lifts. It's much less effort and it positions your body properly to absorb the landing.
> - Look ahead, ride with confidence and focus on being smooth. Don't look down or you'll nose dive.


yeah, what he said.

people always say "just pull up", but i think there's more to it than that. people don't usually think too much about what they're doing (rightly so), it just comes natural after lots of practice.

i agree that thinking of shifting your weight back is a better way to visualize it. a couple things i would add. imho, your body position on approach is vital. in order to shift your weight back, you need to start with your weight forward. and you need to be patient and wait until you're going off the lip to do your weight shift / mini-manual, because if you've already shifted your weight back before you've reached the lip, you won't be able to do it when you need to. that's why speed helps. if you watch steve peat in dirt magazine's "fundamentals" dvd, he demonstrates proper body position as he's approaching a drop--he's crouched with his head and chest low and forward over the handlebars, in full on attack position, almost sucking up the bike into his body, and he's looking ahead.

think about if you were standing on the edge of a 6' or 7'+ wall and you were going to jump down. if you want to go easy on your knees, you'd first crouch down as low as possible (lowering your center of mass, effectively reducing the height of your fall, and putting you in a good position to absorb the landing), then you'd lean forward with your upper body and jump. it's kind of the same thing except you're on your bike and hopefully carrying a little bit of speed. and after you've jumped (or during) you shift your weight back to effect a smooth rear wheel first landing. practice a lot on really small stuff like curbs and 1-2' ledges, trying to always land rear wheel first, and then you won't have to think about the mechanics anymore and gradually move up to bigger stuff.


----------



## freerider67 (Dec 2, 2004)

*ahhhh!!!*



.WestCoastHucker. said:


> to me, it means something like.....


arrggg!!!  just looking at that jump makes my cahones hurt all over agian.


----------



## Andrewpalooza (Dec 7, 2004)

MaximusNukeage said:


> So shifting my weight back, behind the saddle, will automatically keelp the front up? because once i jumped on the pedals the pulled up an the handle bars, to make the front up high up. and while the front wheel was in the air i lost control a bit and the wheel came down at an angle, whipping my bike of to one side, bending my wheel and lacerating my left shoulder and elbow, and right hand an knee; on my Trek 7300 fx. long story short, just shift my wight back then?


That is a comfort/hybrid bike. Don't try any stunts on it or either you or it will be getting hurt...as it sounds like that already happened. Use a real mountain bike to try this stuff. Its safer.


----------



## MaximusNukeage (Apr 27, 2005)

i did i bought a trek bruiser 1


----------



## cornholio (Jun 18, 2004)

MaximusNukeage said:


> So shifting my weight back, behind the saddle, will automatically keelp the front up?


er... i take back what i said. pull up. and shift your weight back.

it's not where you're weight is, it's the weight shift. where your weight starts is just as important as where it ends, and it's the motion, pulling up and rocking from forward to back at the same time. just placing your butt way behing the saddle won't automagicly keep the front up. practice doing a manual, or trying to. get some speed, and with your weight low and forward over the bars, pull up and shift your weight back at the same time, i.e. try doing a wheelie without pedalling. that's the motion you want. now find a curb and do that over and over again and try to always land rear wheel first. you'll find it's easier the faster you go.



MaximusNukeage said:


> because once i jumped on the pedals the pulled up an the handle bars, to make the front up high up. and while the front wheel was in the air i lost control a bit and the wheel came down at an angle, whipping my bike of to one side, bending my wheel and lacerating my left shoulder and elbow, and right hand an knee; on my Trek 7300 fx. long story short, just shift my wight back then?


stay low and centered over your bike, keep your arms and legs bent, carry speed and just relax. trying to jump up too much in a wild motion with your arms and legs can throw you off kilter. pull up/back on the handlebars to pull the front up just at the very last moment. start out crouched low and forward, in attack position, and then you're in a good position to pull up and shift your weight back while still keeping your body in a compact position centered over the bike. and always look forward where you want to go, not down.


----------



## JRuss (Dec 6, 2004)

Dude practise doing wheelies. Then next time you are out in the city, pull a wheelie off a curb. All you do is do a wheelie of the side. Learning how to huck is way to hard to learn as a beginner unless you know how to wheelie drop. This is because lets say you are going to go off of a 4 foot drop but you didn't get enough speed to do the huck, you can pull a wheelie off the end instead and this will prevent alot of pain for those times when you didn't get enough speed. Practise bunny hopping off of cubs and practise pulling up going off them. Then as you progress try bigger stunts. For the first few months until you get doing drops really good stick to flat landing as they are safer for a beginnger and you won't be going big enough to need a transition.


----------



## dandurston (Jan 20, 2005)

Just ride off curbs until you can keep the front wheel up long enough that the rear hits first. Once you can do that on a 6 inch drop you can do it on a 10 footer if you don't wuss out.


----------



## MaximusNukeage (Apr 27, 2005)

do a wheelie? like by going into the granny gear and kicking the pedal hard as i reach the curb? that usually makes the front wheel jump.


----------



## cornholio (Jun 18, 2004)

MaximusNukeage said:


> do a wheelie? like by going into the granny gear and kicking the pedal hard as i reach the curb? that usually makes the front wheel jump.


yep. exactly.

try it in different gears too and at different speeds. practice popping a wheelie from a seated position, and then when you're comfortable with that, practice pedalling into a wheelie standing up out of the saddle. then practice both of those things just as you're going off the edge of a curb or small ledge.

i learned seated slow speed wheelie drops before i learned to hit anything with speed. but i've since found that carrying speed is easier and more versatile. with speed, you don't have to pedal and you don't have to be seated, both of which are advantages for moving up to bigger drops.

learn wheelie drops first. after you get better at that, then practice the same thing with speed, without pedalling. eventually you'll want to learn to do it both ways. get the front up just as you go off the edge so you can land rear wheel first. practice on small stuff like curbs and gradually work up from there as you get more confident.


----------



## MaximusNukeage (Apr 27, 2005)

Thanks for all the advice guys, I'll let you know how it goes. with all the advice I got I think I'm ready to go _Huck_ myself  .


----------



## special(ed)ized rider (Apr 8, 2005)

I think to start off you should probably just do wheelies by pulling up not ing, if you start by doin "granny gear wheelies" its mighty easy to flip, just stick to pullin up fer now.Keep in mind you do need some speed, however, the faster u go the less you have to pull up, good luck.


----------



## MVRIDER (Jan 15, 2004)

Take it slow at first, and put plenty of weight on the front end. It'll come to you, just be patient.


----------



## MaximusNukeage (Apr 27, 2005)

MVRIDER said:


> plenty of weight on the front end.


I thought my weight was supposed to be as far back as possible!?


----------



## COmtbiker12 (Jan 12, 2004)

MaximusNukeage said:


> I thought my weight was supposed to be as far back as possible!?


 Not necessarily as far back as possible but far enough. You'll definitely feel when you're in the right spot once you get going. If you go back too far your rear wheel will come down at a weird angle and it will slip out from udner you and you'll land on your back. Yeah this hurts and its happened to me several times.


----------



## Coldsnap (Apr 24, 2005)

A lot of good explanations here and I thought I would add my two cents from the standpoint of a fairly bland intermediate rider (but I do understand fundamentals)...

No one has mentioned so far the fact that all of these moves are easier to accomplish on pavement. That being said, I think in addition to following all the very good advice that's been presented, you should look at riding well on pavement first and nailing the fundamentals that way then graduate to tame dirt and trails. Practicing in a parking lot or a school area is great, but just remember, carrying speed off-road is harder, the downhill pitch of a trail will make the weight shift backwards more difficult and more important. 

I'm re-teaching myself how to manual, wheelie, and drop, (well) so I'm familiar with how much time it takes to get the balance sorted. Just wear a friggin helmet so when you are working on throwing back a meaty manual weight shift, and you go too far, you don't split your head open on the ground as you land on your back.

Oh yeah.... I always thought "huck" was a more ragged, sloppier (if you will), jump or drop off of something. At least in snowboarding there's guys who huck and guys who always look painfully smooth, lazy even. So yeah, I always thought "huck" had more do to with how a rider (in whatever sport) flows. But hey I'm old now and can't keep track of all the new terminology.


----------



## dream4est (May 21, 2003)

.WestCoastHucker. said:


> to me, it means something like.....


if you want to do drops properly look closely at wch in this shot. he is balanced in the middle of his cockpit, knees and elbows bent, and his bike attitude nearly matches the angle of the landing. he will land with both tires simultaneously in attempt to smoothly match the tranny angle as he lands in order to minimize impact. wch knows that a drop is basically a step down dirt jump and you can see that in his form. you can practice this form by dropping curbs. approach with a little speed and pump slightly off the lip so your bike attitude matches the tranny (the flat street). a rear biased weight transfer is a recipe for disaster (watch video of robbie kneivels crash in new jersey on the web. his weight is back and he dead sailors, landing rear first, slamming his front down and catapults his body over the motorcycle).
when you leave the lip with your body in the middle of the cockpit and your looking halfway down the tranny, your front wheel is in your lower peripheral vision and you can correct your bike attitude easily. if the wheel goes up into your vision push down. if it starts to disappear beneath you pull up a little. too much rear weight bias will always result in lack of bike control (or the abililty to pump) in the air.


----------



## tromtri (May 4, 2005)

Agree with Coldsnap. I used to ride BMX alot when I was a teenager and would go from standstill to one-pedal crank off a six foot drop no problem. Well, that was 15 years ago. Recently, I tried to just do a slow 1 crank rotation off of a 3' drop on the trail and I lost my balance, stopped pedaling and flipped over the front separating my shoulder on the rock below. Turns out I really suck now. Listen to the advice of others trying the wheelies on pavement and pedaling off of curbs. By starting off small you will intuitively start to figure out the balance and weight shift. I also underestimated what I need to do when the trail has a downward slant. Need to shift the weight back more.

Start small.


----------



## dream4est (May 21, 2003)

tromtri said:


> Agree with Coldsnap. I used to ride BMX alot when I was a teenager and would go from standstill to one-pedal crank off a six foot drop no problem. Well, that was 15 years ago. Recently, I tried to just do a slow 1 crank rotation off of a 3' drop on the trail and I lost my balance, stopped pedaling and flipped over the front separating my shoulder on the rock below. Turns out I really suck now. Listen to the advice of others trying the wheelies on pavement and pedaling off of curbs. By starting off small you will intuitively start to figure out the balance and weight shift. I also underestimated what I need to do when the trail has a downward slant. Need to shift the weight back more.
> 
> Start small.


i disagree with that last sentence. you push the bike forward with the pedal kick and bring it back under you upon leaving the lip (like pumping for speed bmx style). heres a shot from another thread to show the proper form after leaving the lip.


----------



## tromtri (May 4, 2005)

dream4est said:


> i disagree with that last sentence. you push the bike forward with the pedal kick and bring it back under you upon leaving the lip (like pumping for speed bmx style). heres a shot from another thread to show the proper form after leaving the lip.


ok, thanks. Knew I did something wrong since I tasted the sweet nectar of rock.


----------



## Coldsnap (Apr 24, 2005)

tromtri said:


> ok, thanks. Knew I did something wrong since I tasted the sweet nectar of rock.


 Hahaha. Yeah amen to being older and less skilled than we used to be "back in the day". It's weird, my balance on land hasn't been compromised too much really, maybe a smidge with age, but I think that translates to a lot less balance on the bike.

Anyhow, yeah that's good form off the rock. The similarity to a bmx pump is a pretty good comparison. Question though...

I ride a hardtail with a 5" travel front shock. When doing step-downs and any kind of drop/jump to a tranny, is the attitude of the bike still supposed to be matched to the tranny or should it be slightly rear wheel low? From the vids I've watched matching the angles seems to work really well with FS bikes so I'm just curious.


----------



## dream4est (May 21, 2003)

Coldsnap said:


> Hahaha. Yeah amen to being older and less skilled than we used to be "back in the day". It's weird, my balance on land hasn't been compromised too much really, maybe a smidge with age, but I think that translates to a lot less balance on the bike.
> 
> Anyhow, yeah that's good form off the rock. The similarity to a bmx pump is a pretty good comparison. Question though...
> 
> I ride a hardtail with a 5" travel front shock. When doing step-downs and any kind of drop/jump to a tranny, is the attitude of the bike still supposed to be matched to the tranny or should it be slightly rear wheel low? From the vids I've watched matching the angles seems to work really well with FS bikes so I'm just curious.


rear wheel lower for flat or semi flat trannys. match the tranny when its a nice angle. i find i am the smoothest when i slightly pump (push down) the landings too. for us old guys ht to flat landings with a pedal kick technique leaves no room for error (i screwed that one up once and nearly broke my ankle upon dismount). i find that move harder to do than a huge rolling drop to tasty tranny.


----------



## carolinarider (Apr 18, 2005)

i think that this guy was just messing with us to begin with. and if not, i am sorry.


----------



## MVRIDER (Jan 15, 2004)

It's all about LOW speed and ALL your weight on the front end.


----------



## MaximusNukeage (Apr 27, 2005)

OK, now I get the sarcasm. 
so a tranny is the surface your gonna land on? whats BMX pumping? sorry I dont know much of the nomenclature.

also, I've noticed when I push thebike foward and lift up the handle bars, i some times pull one bar a little harder than the other, which causes the bike to surge to the left or right. is there any way to avoid this, other than just having more experiance?


----------



## Coldsnap (Apr 24, 2005)

Hey I do that too! But only because my right forearm *grin* looks like Popeye and the left is all scrawny and atrophied. 

It's all about practice, champ. Go out every day, even if for just an hour as it gets dark and work on the fundamentals in a quiet place where people won't see you fall and cry as you break your tailbone, ankles, arms, and legs. Oh sorry, flashback to when I used to skate.....back when the boards only had one tail and plastic rails.

What no one is saying is that the secret is when you can stand up on your pedals, grip your seat between your knees, and steer around like that at a good clip, then you're ready for the big drops. But keep that on the down-low. Shhhhhhh.


----------



## MaximusNukeage (Apr 27, 2005)

Coldsnap said:


> It's all about practice, champ. Go out every day, even if for just an hour


it's hard for me to train every day becuse here at college, in Lon Island the only bike i have with me is a 7300FX and my Bruiser 1 is at home in manhattan. any how soon school will beover and i'll be able to play every day.


----------



## calvinator (Feb 24, 2004)

*hey...*



tromtri said:


> ok, thanks. Knew I did something wrong since I tasted the sweet nectar of rock.


is that photo taken from the top of porcupine rim, before the downhill? there is a sweet tranny off that rock to a downhill rock. about 5' drop. this guy is landing flat.


----------



## Richard85 (Sep 18, 2004)

i suck at the "pedal kick" technique, haul ass and pull up is what works for me


----------



## bikescars101 (Jan 13, 2005)

Okay, here's the deal. Start at 4 feet. Just go at a decent speed, jump off, and cross your fingers (not literally, you might need to brake when (if) you've landed.) for good luck. Seriously, every rider does it different. You just need to throw yourself off the first few times and see how it goes, fixing your errors as you progress.


----------



## doubledecadefirehydrant (Jun 12, 2004)

it really doesn't matter what it's called - just do it.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

hit it...................


----------



## MaximusNukeage (Apr 27, 2005)

bikescars101 said:


> Okay, here's the deal. Start at 4 feet. Just go at a decent speed, jump off, and cross your fingers (not literally, you might need to brake when (if) you've landed.) for good luck. Seriously, every rider does it different. You just need to throw yourself off the first few times and see how it goes, fixing your errors as you progress.


I think i'll strat smaller and build my way up


----------



## Roaming Oregon (Feb 24, 2004)

Below you see a great example of a "Curb Huck."

/let this be a lesson to all of you



.WestCoastHucker. said:


> to me, it means something like.....


----------



## madmax (Mar 31, 2004)

Roaming Oregon said:


> Below you see a great example of a "Curb Huck."
> 
> /let this be a lesson to all of you


hahahahaha!!!   I was goin to do that.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

Roaming Oregon said:


> Below you see a great example of a "Curb Huck."
> 
> /let this be a lesson to all of you


that curb looks bigger in person


----------



## El Chingon (Nov 23, 2004)

Acutally that was a picture of me taken at Little Creek Mesa in So. Utah last Monday. Very fun ride, but tranny is hard to come by.


----------



## hardcore newbie (Nov 6, 2004)

do a wheelie as your goin off the lip, you want to land paralell to the ground or trasistion. thats what i think.


----------



## 888bighit (Feb 23, 2005)

dream4est said:


> i disagree with that last sentence. you push the bike forward with the pedal kick and bring it back under you upon leaving the lip (like pumping for speed bmx style). heres a shot from another thread to show the proper form after leaving the lip.


wait....with that same expression??


----------



## HuckMyAge (Jan 27, 2005)

You want to land on your rear wheel not parallel to the ground landing rea wheel first helps absorb the shock. If it is a small drop try to land on your center of balance like a manual, it will bre smooth liek the trials guys do.


----------



## COmtbiker12 (Jan 12, 2004)

HuckMyAge said:


> You want to land on your rear wheel not parallel to the ground landing rea wheel first helps absorb the shock. If it is a small drop try to land on your center of balance like a manual, it will bre smooth liek the trials guys do.


 Only if its a flat landing...


----------



## FreeRiderFraser (Apr 17, 2004)

*H.u.c.k.*

hucking =


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

FreeRiderFraser said:


> hucking =


don't even get me started on dirt jumping.....


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

FreeRiderFraser said:


> hucking =


 nice shots....not hucking DJing


----------



## FreeRiderFraser (Apr 17, 2004)

so what, who cares?


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2005)

huck: (Tyler Klassen)


----------



## Curb Hucker (Jan 1, 2005)

Chikity China said:


> ever heard of curb huckage?


Curb Huckin' is where it's at man, I got all of my sponsors because of my Gnar Gnar curb huckin Jibbin erbon skillz. 9" travel race bike + Curb = Mega HcorGnar


----------



## hardcore newbie (Nov 6, 2004)

huck = Josh Bender


----------



## MaximusNukeage (Apr 27, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> huck: (Tyler Klassen)


WTF!?


----------



## MaximusNukeage (Apr 27, 2005)

I've noticed, when _jumping_ off curbs if I have the ball of my foot on the pedal rather than the heel, when I land, i feel like i'm gonna brek my ancle. just an observation


----------



## carolinarider (Apr 18, 2005)

MaximusNukeage said:


> I've noticed, when _jumping_ off curbs if I have the ball of my foot on the pedal rather than the heel, when I land, i feel like i'm gonna brek my ancle. just an observation


you really shouldnt have either on the pedal... good observation.


----------



## MaximusNukeage (Apr 27, 2005)

carolinarider said:


> you really shouldnt have either on the pedal.


so the middle of my foot should be on the pedal?


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2005)

MaximusNukeage said:


> WTF!?


I dont see anything wrong with it?


----------

